# Down the Aisle preps



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Well it is now time to start my preps of making my GF/Fiance an honest woman. 

We are still months away from the actual deed, but for the wedding, I was thinking of a Barong Tagalog for me as I don't want the tie routine...I was actually thinking of shorts and flip-flops but was over ruled on that idea.

So since I am a 3x kind of guy, I was wondering if there were any recommendations for tailors in Angeles City. I know I could go the mail order route, but I have been burned on sizes before. 

Yes there will be some of those "DON'T DO IT" responses (lol), but there are reasons for the tying of the knot that go beyond the normal lists of "reasons to get married".

Thanks in advance.

JM101


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Good luck and its your party so have fun.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The Longest Isle*



JM101 said:


> Well it is now time to start my preps of making my GF/Fiance an honest woman.
> 
> We are still months away from the actual deed, but for the wedding, I was thinking of a Barong Tagalog for me as I don't want the tie routine...I was actually thinking of shorts and flip-flops but was over ruled on that idea.
> 
> ...


Good Morning JM101,

Congratulations to both of you on your engagement. Filipina gals make ( I know from experience) the best wife possible.
Didn't notice before that you live in Angeles. Just about makes us neighbors as we live about 20 minutes away from SM Clark.

I got looking on Google and found This Tailor in Angeles that is listed on Facebook. I'm sure there are others listed but this is just an example.
Also, here is a Search For Tailors In Angeles.

If you get over to Marquee Mall, the Angeles city hall etc is just about behind the mall. You might walk in there and ask some of the city officials to recommend a good tailor. I'm sure most would have theirs made somewhere.


Congrats,

Jet Lag & Family


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

If you get over to Marquee Mall, the Angeles city hall etc is just about behind the mall. You might walk in there and ask some of the city officials to recommend a good tailor. I'm sure most would have theirs made somewhere.


Thats a great idea especially since I must revisit to complete my marriage license paperwork there.

Thanks

JM101


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I bought my barong tagalog at the Kultura store in SM Megamall and there is one in SM Clark as well.
It was pricey but I was impressed with the craftsmanship and it fit me very well.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I was going to buy a barong but my wife said they were for church weddings - not courthouse weddings  But she also would not buy a big white dress ha ha


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Make sure that when going for that marriage/wedding license/contract you only use the marriage license bureau. Never use a fixer, otherwise your marriage is fake. Weddings can be expensive, especially if it is a church wedding. The Barong Tagalog is fine and you wear with black pants, shoes and a T-shirt underneath the Barong Tagalog. If you have photo/video done, make sure they are professionals and not done by Tiyo Lito. Enjoy and best wishes.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

HondaGuy said:


> I bought my barong tagalog at the Kultura store in SM Megamall and there is one in SM Clark as well.
> It was pricey but I was impressed with the craftsmanship and it fit me very well.


I will check them out.

Thanks for the info.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

JimnNila143 said:


> Make sure that when going for that marriage/wedding license/contract you only use the marriage license bureau. Never use a fixer, otherwise your marriage is fake. Weddings can be expensive, especially if it is a church wedding. The Barong Tagalog is fine and you wear with black pants, shoes and a T-shirt underneath the Barong Tagalog. If you have photo/video done, make sure they are professionals and not done by Tiyo Lito. Enjoy and best wishes.


Thanks for the info. 

I have already made one trip to City Hall and plan on more so my license will be valid (I have heard the same thing elsewhere).

My only problem with a T-shirt is that they all the freebies from the casinos and say "I Love Vegas"...will that show through???? (lol)...OK actually a great and needed idea as it is hot.

JM101


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Congratulations! May you two live happily ever after!


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Weddings*



JM101 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I have already made one trip to City Hall and plan on more so my license will be valid (I have heard the same thing elsewhere).
> 
> ...


Wear a plain white T-shirt under the Barong Tagalog which comes in several ways...Natural [made from the foliage fibers of the pineapple plant and is gild in color], or made from white 'jussie' material. They often come embroidered with black embroidery and are beautiful. Your choice of Nehru collar or a collar where you can use a tie, 

I know about weddings because I used to be a wedding photographer. I no longer do them, hoerver.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

The t-shirt men wear underneath their barongs is called a camisa (also camisa de chino). They have them at SM Department store and Robinsons as well. I went with a short sleeve one as it was June and very hot and humid outside.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

So what you guys are saying this is a special T-shirt, not just your normal Fruit-of-the-Loom or Haynes type. 

Is this a cooler (temperature) undershirt than our normal cotton type?

Jm101


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I cant find mine right now but if I can I'll give you all the details.

I think mine was 100% cotton and looked exactly like this one (including the 3-4 buttons) except mine was light tan to match my barong:

Camisa de Chino - Short-Sleeve - BARONG WAREHOUSE

I bought 2 since our ceremony was outside and I knew it was going to be a steam bath. I wore one for the ceremony and then changed after the ceremony to the other for the post-nuptial pictures and dinner.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

HondaGuy,

Thats another great site...thanks.

Gives me a lot of ideas.

JM101


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You need to wear a t-shire underneath your barong as they can be quite see through and you don't want to frighten your guests.


----------



## Bbqbob (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats Mr. From my short 3 years of marriage to a wonderful Filipina, I can say it is the best experience in my life. You are gonna love married life to a Filipina if you let her win (think) most of the time.


----------



## Bbqbob (Jul 9, 2015)

Gary D said:


> You need to wear a t-shire underneath your barong as they can be quite see through and you don't want to frighten your guests.


Mine was not see-through, but my grooms-men's were and as my wife liked purple, they wore a purple T-Shirt under it.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Bbqbob said:


> Congrats Mr. From my short 3 years of marriage to a wonderful Filipina, I can say it is the best experience in my life. You are gonna love married life to a Filipina if you let her win (think) most of the time.


LOL...she just read this and agreed....

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Gary D said:


> You need to wear a t-shire underneath your barong as they can be quite see through and you don't want to frighten your guests.


This can easily be done with my "Body by Buffet"...

JM101


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Marriage*



JM101 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I have already made one trip to City Hall and plan on more so my license will be valid (I have heard the same thing elsewhere).
> 
> ...


Just use a plain white T-shirt


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

HondaGuy said:


> I bought my barong tagalog at the Kultura store in SM Megamall and there is one in SM Clark as well.
> It was pricey but I was impressed with the craftsmanship and it fit me very well.


The wife-to-be and I had to go to the SM Mall in AC today, so I asked around about the Kultura store; we found it being located in a corner inside the Mens section of the SM Department Store.

I was expecting a tailor shop of some kind, but these were formal clothes to purchase right off the rack. The sales girls of course, being pushy with their "Big Discount, Sir" routine, tried to show me a shirt. Well I figured since I was here, lets take a look. 

I was shown this beautiful beige shirt (in my size), with the exact design and style I was looking for. I tried it on and it fit perfect; and the price was right.

Of course I bought it on the spot along with 2 of those special T-shirts.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and info...one more thing is now done. 

JM101


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

JM101 said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions and info...one more thing is now done.
> 
> JM101


Thanks for the updates. 

You may have answered this already (in which case I apologise for missing it) but are you having a civil service or a church wedding?

I am also curious as to what your approximate budget will be as may be organising something myself in the nearish future.

My wife and I got married in a civil service in Malaysia, but may be doing the church thing at some point back in the Phils. 

I understand church weddings are more expensive, but curious as to how much is needed for all the other wedding related expenses - entertainment, food, etc. How many guests should you plan for - just immediate family or all of the extended relatives and friends?

Thanks!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> You may have answered this already (in which case I apologise for missing it) but are you having a civil service or a church wedding?
> 
> ...


There are the church related costs which depend largely on the church. As to the reception it will depend on how much control you want. If you book a resort you will pay per head and will have some control on the number of guests. What you won't be able to control is the guests bringing guests but if there is not a slot at the tables they will miss out. If you have it at home it will be open season and half or more of the village will turn up.


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

My wife's sister got married recently and they spent around 70,000 peso just on food. This doesn't seem like much in US/European terms but I actually thought it was quite a lot for a regular working class Filipino family to shell out. 

The Groom's family paid for everything, although I did contribute with the wedding cake. My wife is a bit more careful with money and she said that we wouldn't need to spend so much, but it's still useful to get some soundings/guidance from more experienced hands.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> My wife's sister got married recently and they spent around 70,000 peso just on food. This doesn't seem like much in US/European terms but I actually thought it was quite a lot for a regular working class Filipino family to shell out.
> 
> The Groom's family paid for everything, although I did contribute with the wedding cake. My wife is a bit more careful with money and she said that we wouldn't need to spend so much, but it's still useful to get some soundings/guidance from more experienced hands.


Yes it is traditional in the Philippines for the groom to pay....or is that just for foreigners


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> You may have answered this already (in which case I apologise for missing it) but are you having a civil service or a church wedding?
> 
> ...


We are planning for just a simple civil ceremony, but we will be dressed for the occasion; with a reception later when I have friends from the US arriving later in the year.

The ceremony right now is strictly to get the piece of paper in hand and the party will be later. Costs have not been determined yet, but I know ALL will be coming out of my pocket.

JM101


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> My wife's sister got married recently and they spent around 70,000 peso just on food. This doesn't seem like much in US/European terms but I actually thought it was quite a lot for a regular working class Filipino family to shell out.
> 
> The Groom's family paid for everything, although I did contribute with the wedding cake. My wife is a bit more careful with money and she said that we wouldn't need to spend so much, but it's still useful to get some soundings/guidance from more experienced hands.


I am being told by my future MRS that the best way is to order a full roasted pig with all the trimmings of rice and salad and then a cake..It is very inexpensive according to her. I have not checked it out as of yet. 

The bar bill is probably the biggest expense so a simple Champagne Toast and then let the guests buy their own after that would most likely be the cheapest way out. 

JM101


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We had our reception in the garden of mamas house in the village. There was a set of tables set aside for the main guests and the rest just sat around the garden. We got married late morning so the food was served around lunchtime. People were coming and going all day and into the evening. A lot of the villagers arrived after dark as they were too embarrassed to come in the daytime because they didn't have any nice clothes to wear. I think in all I spent about 42000 in todays money on the whole affair. The wedding dress and maids dresses were made by a seamstress on the local market with other outfits hired for the occassion. The family and friends preparred the food but we had a cattering company serve and supply the chairs and crockery etc to save money.


----------



## retcdrmcusn (Jul 31, 2015)

My Barong.com is Phil company. Custom shirting. Used mine at recent wedding, wear a thin LS under tee or a SS tee. Congratulations. Bob


----------



## retcdrmcusn (Jul 31, 2015)

*Not here*

Would NOT recommend <Snip> Resort in LIPA for a wedding. Cash only, mediocre food and obnoxious photogs and wedding planners(Bakla all). Cost ovrrun was 30% planned due to food changes(added Lechon) and other things that add up over time. Wife planned it, think she got taken. YMMV Bob


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Something you need to watch at paid resorts etc is that guests are often not shy about ordering extras without asking first, especially if it's looking like there won't be any take homes.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Traditional church wedding*



ILoveAFilipina said:


> Thanks for the updates.
> 
> You may have answered this already (in which case I apologise for missing it) but are you having a civil service or a church wedding?
> 
> ...


The cost of a traditional church wedding will be determined by the pesos you are able to spend. Food, up to 70,000 pesos, pro photographer/videographer, 40,000 - 70,000 pesos. It really depends on the number of guests and where the reception will be located. A nice hotel or resort usually has a reception area/facility and can usually offer a package per head deal. If, for example, a whole baboy [roasted pig] is used, one pig can feed 60 people, it just depends on the weight of the pig. It really depends on the size of her family. 

When my wife married, we had a civil ceremony and it cost about 5,000 pesos. Our reception, 3 people, me, wife, maid of honor, 500 pesos.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

jimnnila143 said:


> when my wife married, we had a civil ceremony and it cost about 5,000 pesos. Our reception, 3 people, me, wife, maid of honor, 500 pesos.



YES.....THATS WHAT I WANT......Perfect

JM101


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Civil ceremony*



JM101 said:


> YES.....THATS WHAT I WANT......Perfect
> 
> JM101


Before I flew to the Philippines to meet my then fiancée face to face for the first time, I asked her if she wanted a church wedding. She said "No, I am a simple girl and only want a simple wedding." Three days after my arrival our friend, who was Nila's Maid of Honor, looked up at me and said "Oh no, Janes, YOU ARE NOT GOING TO RETURN TO America IN 12 DAYS, YOU ARE GOING TO EXTEND YOUR TIME HERE and you and Nila are getting MARRIED." After a very short pause and recovering from the shock, I sheepishly grinned like a mule eating briars and said OK. We spent a total of 43 days together before I had to return home to the USA. I wanted to smuggle my wife aboard the aircraft that I flew on to get home, but I couldn't. After 14 months apart, I returned to stay and have never reyurned to the USA, even for a visit. If my wife can't sit beside me on the aircraft to America and never leave my side, I will never fly to the USA. The Philippines is my home and I will die here.


----------



## retcdrmcusn (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep, me too. If the INS wont let me take my Filipina bride to US to visit my kids, BUT WILL allow alien illegals to walk across border in Tx and CA, then I too will not ever return. Such a sad state of affairs in or once proud and strong country. Bob


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats and Best wishes


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*marriage*



JM101 said:


> Well it is now time to start my preps of making my GF/Fiance an honest woman.
> 
> We are still months away from the actual deed, but for the wedding, I was thinking of a Barong Tagalog for me as I don't want the tie routine...I was actually thinking of shorts and flip-flops but was over ruled on that idea.
> 
> ...


Invest in your marriage, not in your wedding. Your wedding is one afternoon, your marriage is for life, ideally!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ROUNDHEAD1952 said:


> Invest in your marriage, not in your wedding. Your wedding is one afternoon, your marriage is for life, ideally!


Absolutely true. A wedding is mostly for the girls side of the family no matter what country it is in.
Problem is that here, everything is carried to an obscured excess for the benefit of those attending to simply have fun and get drunk.

This is especially true when a foreigner (man) is getting married. Silly as it sounds; we, as a foreigner in many cases are seen as a trophy. That then creates a need (in the mind of the bride and her family) to pull out all the stops and go hog wild with an elaborate wedding and reception AT YOUR EXPENSE.

Don't get sucked into spending a fortune. If you bride cares for you and your future with her, she will know where to draw the line on expenses. If not there a lot of other fish in the sea. Try again..


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Don't get sucked into spending a fortune. If you bride cares for you and your future with her, she will know where to draw the line on expenses. If not there a lot of other fish in the sea. Try again..


That is just another reason, among many, why I love her as she is the "FRUGAL" one of us. She wants to save and not spend. She is the one who wants to go the cheap and easy route on this wedding. 

When we first met a year and a half ago, she told her family "NO".... there is no money, no loans, we are NOT your bank...some members have still asked and she has held true to her word. 

Thanks everyone for your best wishes.

JM101


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Before I arrived to get married we set a budget. I gave my wife the agreed amount when I arrived and that was what they had to work with. Any extra they found themselves.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

We had our wedding at Blue Gardens in Quezon City and spent around p220k (~$5000) for 100 people. That was their Worry Free Wedding Reception Package that included:

- Outdoor Garden Venue
- 5 Course Meal
- Video/Photographer
- Photo album
- Wedding Cake
- Emcee
- DJ with Sound System
- Prenup and Post-nuptial photo shoot
- Table Centerpieces 

And we added:

- Photo Booth (VERY popular with the wedding guests)
- Hair and makeup artist
- Full wedding coordinator (since I wasnt there to help beforehand)
- Bridal car

My wife didnt want to spend that much but I wanted us to have a really nice ceremony and reception, so we splurged, but compared to a wedding in the US or other Western country, we saved a BUNCH of money.

They took care of just about everything and I would recommend them to anyone looking to get married there.
There are lots of additional add-ons you can go with (Wedding Singer,


----------

